# What should I say my first therapy session?



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm at a loss at what to say at my first therapy session. What should I aim for in therapy anyway? Obviously I have SA, and I'm a fourth year college student who's really struggling with talking to people and completely unsure of the future. I now realize that if I want an internship or job I will definitely need recommendations. The thing is, I can't think of anyone to write my recommendation because I never really talk to my professors or ...anyone. So I guess I need help talking to people...but how can I solve that in therapy? And even though I hardly think about it these days, I don't know how to make new friends, or how to talk to strangers. Is my therapist going to explain and teach all of this to me?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Your therapist will most likely ask you a lot of background questions in your first therapy session. So, prepare yourself to be as open and honest as possible since this only benefits you. 

Your therapist will probably ask you, "So, what brings you here today?". You may want to just start with what you've already said...you're having a difficult time talking and connecting with people. He/she will typically guide the conversation with questions about why it's difficult for you and what kind of efforts you've made to overcome the issue. At some point, the therapist may make suggestions on how you can improve. I don't know what kind of therapist you're seeing, so it can be anything from giving you a task to accomplish to writing stuff down in a journal. 

This may not all be accomplished in one session...but, this is how my first session sometimes goes.

Regarding your recommendation problem. Professors are actually used to getting requests from students for recommendations as they know many students don't have work history and need them. They typically have a generic recommendation ready to go.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> Your therapist will most likely ask you a lot of background questions in your first therapy session. So, prepare yourself to be as open and honest as possible since this only benefits you.
> 
> Your therapist will probably ask you, "So, what brings you here today?". You may want to just start with what you've already said...you're having a difficult time talking and connecting with people. He/she will typically guide the conversation with questions about why it's difficult for you and what kind of efforts you've made to overcome the issue. At some point, the therapist may make suggestions on how you can improve. I don't know what kind of therapist you're seeing, so it can be anything from giving you a task to accomplish to writing stuff down in a journal.
> 
> ...


Thank you, that helps a lot. :yes


----------

